# Fur on Deer Hide Tanning



## nlexpcoa (Nov 25, 2007)

I Have never done this and have found information on the internet, but am slightly confused.

I had my deer processed, when they did so they skinned it and salted the hidr. CanI now start to scrape the membrane off the inside of the hide, or do I need to let the hide sit out for a week to dry, then re-hydrate it before I begin to remove the inner membrane?

Some sites also advise pickeling the hide if it is re-hydrated. Is this an option, or a required step?

Thanks in Advance
Nik


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

Get the salt off and soak it in water it shouldnt hurt it at all, ring it out let it breathe over night in fridge and freeze, later get it out and work on it


----------

